# RedHead Kronik



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Buy a different bow. 

I think you might want to check your speed there - I doubt if it's possible to get a Kronik to shoot 315 unless you're using way too light arrows.


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

oh it is very possible they come very porely tuned and i got 310 with IBO weight arrows


----------



## curtisy (Jan 7, 2007)

*are you sure its made by bow tec?*



UpClose&Outdoor said:


> Last year I got a Redhead Kronik (it's basically a bow that Bowtech made for BassPro) I was wondering what I could do to make it shoot alot faster. I already shoot about 315 fps, but wanted a little bit more speed. What Do I Need To Do?


just curious,:darkbeer:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yep*

They made some bows under another name , they are nice enough and look pretty similar to bowtechs I think the camo is different, I recommend taking your bow to a shop that knows how to tune a bow for performance, usually taking off a kisser and by switching to served knocking points helps you dont need all the metal clip ons and rubber spacers it only adds weight. also you can look into perimeter speed balls, you can play with the placement and weight for optimum speed, try a lighter slightly stiffer shaft, if you want take out your peep and chrono it all stripped down , possibly switch to a lighter peep. I dont really care about speed these days, but a few years ago I was willing to do any thing for a couple more fps, so I could tell my friends how fast my bow was. If you are getting 315 with your hunting rig that is awesome, stick with that bro a dead dear cant tell 315 fps from 330 fps.:darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

315 is plenty. if you want more you need a different bow.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Kronik is advertised at 304 IBO. It doesn't go over 30" DL, and the highest I've ever measured is 71#.

So, even if you're at IBO specs, I doubt if it'll go as high as 315, probably in reality with an accurate chrono you're looking at 300 max, and with a practical hunting arrow properly spined, more like 270-ish at 70/30.

If you're getting 315 with an IBO arrow, I'll bet Diamond would like to hear from you so they can advertise it at that speed.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with Stash. I have a Kronik and don't think you are getting 315 out of the bow (I could be wrong, it wouldn't be the first time). In all seriousness if you want a different bow then get you one. I am placing an order for a Quest XPB. Not because its fast but b/c I love the feel of it and the let off is insane.


----------



## hungry hunter (May 29, 2009)

Why do you need more then 315 fps? Just courious, my Tech-Hunter is rated at 315 and with my set up I am shooting around 280 to 290, anything within 30 yards is ghost.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*yes they are*



curtisy said:


> just curious,:darkbeer:


bowtech , box it came in is bowtech mines not the Kronik tho hummmmmmm


----------



## UpClose&Outdoor (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for helping! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

I also shoot a Kronik.I'm not even close to 315 fps. If you got that kind of speed,be proud and go kill something with it.A few more fps wont make any difference for the shots we take in FL. (most if not all under 30 yds.).


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> Last year I got a Redhead Kronik (it's basically a bow that Bowtech made for BassPro) I was wondering what I could do to make it shoot alot faster. I already shoot about 315 fps, but wanted a little bit more speed. What Do I Need To Do?


your already stressing the bow out if your truly shooting 315 considering i have yet to see one get it's IBO and they are rated at 304.......they are basic bow and not designed for speed....you keep shooting it with that light of an arrow get ready to replace the limbs


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Amen brother.*



trimantrekokc said:


> your already stressing the bow out if your truly shooting 315 considering i have yet to see one get it's IBO and they are rated at 304.......they are basic bow and not designed for speed....you keep shooting it with that light of an arrow get ready to replace the limbs


Get a new bow, because all the advertisement on the hunting channels and the magazines say that if your not shooting brand X then your in the stone age, so we go buy the brand X and then brand Y and then brand Q and then the rest of the alphebet..LOL, dude what ever your bow is shooting is going to more then adequate at 60 or 70 #, the only problem here is you cant improve on "the max" and "you cant fix what ain't broke". Dont let your ego or pride make a really nice bow appear to fall short,by comparing it to the big brand X, after all your bow is the best it can be out of the factory, and you most likely are improving as you go, so give the bow a break, and enjoy what it has to offer "as is" or buy a speed bow. good luck homey:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

If you're shooting at 315, you're arrows must be too light, or your chrono is off.


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Manufacturer???*

I was at BPS today and the "owners manual" attached to the limb of the Kronik was from Parker



curtisy said:


> just curious,:darkbeer:


----------



## Raptor XP (Nov 28, 2008)

the bow is manufactured by bowtech/diamond


----------



## DBoe (Nov 8, 2009)

The Kronik is manufactured by Parker...The Kryptik is the one manufactured by bowtech/diamond. I have a buddy that is the manager of the bow department at our local bass pro and parker makes the Kronik and i think RedHead XS bows. Diamond/Bowtech makes the Kryptik. Not all of the RedHeads are Diamond/Bowtech. Hoyt also manufactures some of the RedHead bows.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

All the kroniks I have looked at were made by bowtech. If parker made it. It would be the best bow they ever made.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

the kronik is made by diamond. I have one in my hand. It has a diamond birth cert. and say diamond on the spec sticker. mine is an 08 and imo is very underrated. this thing is a shooter and for the price cant be beat. only thing i would reccommend is to trash all the accessories that come on it and start over. not a speed demon but does get it done


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

Im pretty sure Mathews designed them but then they were stolen by the Libyans and Doc Brown had to get it back and somehow Bowtech ended up with it. Thats just what I heard.


----------



## rickson (Jun 5, 2010)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Im pretty sure Mathews designed them but then they were stolen by the Libyans and Doc Brown had to get it back and somehow Bowtech ended up with it. Thats just what I heard.


I heard this too, one more person heard it then it's true!

I'll call snopes!!!


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Im pretty sure Mathews designed them but then they were stolen by the Libyans and Doc Brown had to get it back and somehow Bowtech ended up with it. Thats just what I heard.


That HAS GOT to be the funniest thing I have read on here in years!


----------



## Dr.Double_Lung (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a 2009 Kronik as my back up bow, it says "Mfg by Diamond Archery". Not sure what you did to get it to shoot 315 but mine is tuned to the max and I get 279fps. 28.5/68#. Plenty fast at 20 yards and plenty fast for 40 yard shots. I also have a Hoyt Trykon and I like shooting the Kronik better, it's a great little bow.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> Last year I got a Redhead Kronik (it's basically a bow that Bowtech made for BassPro) I was wondering what I could do to make it shoot alot faster. I already shoot about 315 fps, but wanted a little bit more speed. What Do I Need To Do?


315 isnt fast enough??? whats the ibo on it?


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Im pretty sure Mathews designed them but then they were stolen by the Libyans and Doc Brown had to get it back and somehow Bowtech ended up with it. Thats just what I heard.


1.21 Gigawatts!!!!


----------



## EagleScout1106 (May 26, 2011)

I know I'm a little late to the party but for all the controversy on this dam bow I figured is set it straight,
redhead bows were made by several companies, parker made a couple models, one model was even made by hoyt, 
but most are made by diamond which is owned by bowtech. all readhead bows, since the 2010 models are made by
diamond and only diamond, including the kronik, which is a beginner set, toxic, which is an intermediate bow, and the 
kryptic and kryptic pro, one has a 7" and the other a 6" brace height are all made by diamond. both kryptics have however for 2011 been replaced by the blackout which is a diamond fugitive with a redhead label and cheaper accessories.

and the ibo for the kronik is 304 so as its been said before your arrow is way too light. 

And if your curious as to how I got my information, I'm a bowtech at bps


----------

